# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Welcome to the new Scotland section :)

## Ben Kerr

Hello Everyone,
  I know a lot of you are a bit unsure about where this forum has come from or what the plans are for it so I felt I should probably give some details. I hope Mark doesn't mind me taking the initiative here.
  First to introduce myself, my name is Ben Kerr, I am one of the two senior instructors with the Academy of Historical Arts in Glasgow which has recently become part of the Triquetra Services (Scotland) charitable organisation. I hold an MA with honours in history and celtic civilisation from the University of Glasgow as well as an MLitt in War Studies and have specialised in the study of the Scottish fighting traditions. Just before Christmas I emailed Mark about adding my thesis on McBane (more about him to come) to the SFI and over a series of emails we decided to develop an even bigger project between SFI, Triquetra, University of Glasgow and the Glasgow Museums. 
  So here we are with stage one, these forums have been specifically named and designed to be a launch pad for the further project. We encourage you all to take part and help us build a community around the concept of the Scottish Fighting Traditions. In time this may branch further afield within the UK but for now if we could keep it to Scotland that would be great. 
  I will keep you all posted on the project as it progresses and am looking forward to getting to know more of you better.


~BK

----------


## KeithFarrell

Hey guys, just a quick introduction for myself too! I am Keith Farrell, and I am the other senior instructor for the Academy of Historical Arts. I am also Ben's colleague and co- Managing Director for Triquetra Services (Scotland).

My academic background is in Computing Science, for which I hold a BSc(Hons) from Glasgow University. However, my real passion is martial arts, which I have been studying since the tender age of ten. I hold a 3rd Dan black belt in Shoto Budo karate, and I have been playing with swords for a good length of time as well  :Smilie:  my recent interests have been the German longsword and the Highland broadsword, and I hope that a lot of our research on the Scottish weapons and fighting styles will begin to show up on this forum in the near future.

----------


## Javan M.

Thanks guys, I'm really looking forward to learning more, it sounds like an awesome project.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Thanks Ben & Keith for making your timely intro!! Its been tremendous working with you both and we're looking forward to picking up the momentum as things finalize.   :Smilie: 

Mark ~

btw, tomorrow we'll post a general announcement on the main page as well as a forums wide announcement pointing the way over.

----------

